# My first Axe FX Ultra test clip!



## Gameboypdc (Apr 21, 2011)

Please check out my test clip, and tell me what you think.

SoundClick artist: Mirrors and Mannequins - page with MP3 music downloads

I quad tracked and recorded a simple yet freshly dialed in tone on my Axe Fx Ultra using xlr direct into my Presonus Firestudio interfaces into Logic 9. I preformed and recording the drums using a Roland TD-20 E-drumkit into Logic using SD2.0. I used no EQ on this recording, and just a quick single Logic limiter on the drums to avoid clipping.

Thanks!
Gus


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 21, 2011)

Umm, I bet this was supposed to be @ recording studio subforum?


----------



## Gameboypdc (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess so, I didn't think it met the criteria of the recording studio sub forum so I posted here because it was promoting my band and music project.


----------

